# Question about masks



## Gaer (Mar 23, 2020)

Do carpentry dust masks work as well as the others?  Does anyone know?


----------



## Kadee (Mar 23, 2020)

I’m not qualified to answer that question ,however I’ve been a member of a general crafty /forum for years where we have three ( medical )  doctors and many nurses as long term members,  their advice is that masks stop you infecting others and the fabric has to be non woven type NOT PAPER as I think carpenter masks ( may be )
Ive made a few for my hubby and myself (if needed ) out of fabric and lined with non woven fabric
they can be further lined ( with a safety pin )  and a  dried baby wipe (s)

Wash  the mask as soon as you take them off
They would only be required while out in public and for me that would be just to get a bottle of milk
or other supplies so no longer than 1/2 hour for me
@Gaer


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 23, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Do carpentry dust masks work as well as the others?  Does anyone know?


Depends on the mask and what you're using it for.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 23, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Do carpentry dust masks work as well as the others?  Does anyone know?


I saw that all kinds of companies are donating masks to hospitals.    I don't know if those ones work as well.  The one I purchased is a N95 and I'm not even sure what that means either.  Sorry.  Maybe google it.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 23, 2020)

I agree Gaer. Don't use those paper ones. Not enough protection there. I'm not sure about the ones that make you look like the fly.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 23, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Do carpentry dust masks work as well as the others?  Does anyone know?


The masks carpenters use are for keeping dust out of their noses and mouths i.e., sawdust. Masks available now protect ONLY if someone sneezes or coughs directly toward you at a close distance. But you would need eye protection as well if that occurred. They do not protect from viruses. The mask must *seal against the skin* to protect against a virus.


----------



## oldman (Mar 23, 2020)

Gaer——You are artistic, so check this out.


----------



## exwisehe (Mar 23, 2020)

I don't know either.  But this happened to me the other day.
I didn't have a mask at all, and when my daughter heard me say that, she sent me one of hers, and she lives 430 miles away.

Well, as luck would have it, my wife needed to fix a squeaking door in our guest bedroom, and so she asked me to look for some WD40 to spray on the hinge.  Then I went to look for some in my basement where we have odds and ends in some of the cabinets.

I found 2 masks I didn't know I had.   It says on them that they are 3M 8210 and also N95.  But there is a warning also, saying: *This respirator helps protect against particles.  Misuse may result in sickness or death.  Then it says- for proper use, call 1-800-247-3941.*

I don't know now if I should use them or not.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 23, 2020)

Why don't you call the phone number and ask?


----------



## Gaer (Mar 23, 2020)

Thanks guys!  OldMan:  My daughter sent a really cool looking mask ( and she painted big red lips on hers) but My son, (grown)  was going to just use a dust mask from his garage.  He is in an area with many people are now sick with the virus and has a history of acute, SERIOUS asthma.  He said he's taking all the precautions but I'm awfully worried about him!  But it's an interesting film.  I have the orange scissors!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 23, 2020)

This might be better than nothing if you only need it for a few minutes.

I think its main value would be to discourage others from getting close to you.


----------



## Ferocious (Mar 23, 2020)

*I offered a mask of mine to a nurse, but she said, "No thanks, I want to walk onto the ward with my mouth and nose protected.......not looking like 'Zorro'." *


----------



## exwisehe (Mar 23, 2020)

I did that, Pepper.  The recording was very long and very technical.  Seemed to be geared toward those in industrial areas and related to different kinds of contaminants.  Also about face-fit tests, using sweet and bitter test kits, etc.

The message was very long, and highly technical.  I don't think much of that applies to just going to store, getting drug prescriptions and the usual things we do.  It also gave another phone no. and other technical assistance for further information.  There was nothing said about "viruses".

I will have to listen to the message several times to try to understand it all.  But it probably won't make much difference for what I will use it for.  I will probably use the one my daughter sent me.

What was your reason for asking, incidentally?


----------



## Pepper (Mar 23, 2020)

*it says- for proper use, call 1-800-247-3941.* 
No way to speak to a live human?  I hate those recordings!


----------



## Gaer (Mar 23, 2020)

Today was the first time I used my mask!  A tall, extrememly handsome young man,  (I guess he was about 30, dressed in black, long hair and beard, covered with tattoos, gave me a second look because I was the only one with a mask.  He came up to me and in a low ,low voice ,said, "Hey. COOL!  That's really cool!  You're STYLIN!"  I did my little happy dance.  haha!


----------



## exwisehe (Mar 23, 2020)

I agree with you, but its pretty much a way of like now, unfortunately.

Sometimes, when they do that, I listen politely, and then I say (to the robot) "thanks and have a good evening."
I know its silly, and I do it automatically, because my parents taught me to always be  courteous and respectful.


----------



## Jim W. (Mar 23, 2020)

Seems to me, and I think I heard this somewhere, that you can improve the performance of a paper mask by folding up a paper towel or even a piece of cloth and tucking it inside the mask to create more layers.

I was going to try that with some paper masks that I have and even spray everything with disinfectant prior to putting it on.

I also have a pair of plastic safety glasses that cover the sides too. Completely enclose my eye area, which I would think helps too.

I'd like to have one of those UV light things, but just try finding one.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 23, 2020)

exwisehe said:


> I don't know either.  But this happened to me the other day.
> I didn't have a mask at all, and when my daughter heard me say that, she sent me one of hers, and she lives 430 miles away.
> 
> Well, as luck would have it, my wife needed to fix a squeaking door in our guest bedroom, and so she asked me to look for some WD40 to spray on the hinge.  Then I went to look for some in my basement where we have odds and ends in some of the cabinets.
> ...


Be aware they are not to be used forever. They get moist from breathing. If they get wet trash them.


----------



## Jim W. (Mar 23, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Be aware they are not to be used forever. They get moist from breathing. If they get wet trash them.



Yeah, I don't go out much. Only to go grocery shopping. Wouldn't wear it very often.


----------



## exwisehe (Nov 30, 2021)

exwisehe said:


> I don't know either.


----------



## exwisehe (Nov 30, 2021)

exwisehe said:


> I did that


----------



## Llynn (Nov 30, 2021)

In general, no. Dust and particle masks do not give protection from microbial or viral pathogens.  I have some Harbor Freight masks I use in my wood shop and they clearly say they are not effective.


----------

